# How long does your V swim?



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Just curious how long your V will swim in the water before coming back to land ?(understanding age/health are important factors)

We have been taking ours out to a local lake swimming, just curious as to how long they will swim before they tire out. Or in other words, how long I need to have them swim to tire them out!

Nate


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Our 8 month old is usually tired after 30 minutes of swimming/catch into the water


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Our guy will be two at the end of August. He started swimming last summer and ever since he will jump in the water the first chance he gets. He will play fetch or just go off for a leisurely swim all on his own. He never exhibits signs of fatigue while we are at a beach/lake, no matter how long we're at it, but when we get home he usually crashes. Here is a picture of him out swimming on his own. He is the tiny dot in the middle of the pic. The second picture was this morning - fetch bc it was low tide. If there is a strong undertow or a choppy day we will just keep him on a leash bc I'm sure he would try to swim in that too. 

How old is your guy? Usually an hour of fetch in the water is sufficient for us.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

She'll be 2 in October... She doesn't mind the water or swimming, but she certainly isn't one to jump in it. She really has to have a good reason to go for swim. Her first entry is usually a very slow deliberate and comical process for her until she gets wet. Afterward the first swim she is much faster on the entry.

I guess my question is this though...

how long does she swim continuously without getting back on land? If my wife and I are in the water, she'll be out there with us, just wasn't sure how long of a "sustained" swim they do?? 5 minutes, 10 minutes? 

I guess i don't know how how much energy they exert to swim around...again realizing water current, age, health all playing roles into the equation...

Nate


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Like you she'll get more efficient at it with practice. Also like you it's a Great form of exercise using the whole body so definitely tires one out. I'd start with 30 minutes max and see how she is when she gets home.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Are you afraid that she might get tired if she stays in too long? It seems like mine will stay out until he's content and then come back in.. I can't say duration for sure. It used to make me nervous when he swim out far but now I know that he will do his thing and then come back when he is ready. 

If you are nervous, you could always try a life jacket.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Both of mine swim in cold clear salt waters weekly

Willow maybe a lab ;D

Swimming is a win for Mates and salt waters reduces any critters 

Humans should swim more as well

it gives so much and is far easier on joints muscles and bones


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

We let ours swim for about 45 minutes in the pool because they won't get out unless we make them. At the beach they can go for hours, they will lay down and take a few breaks then its right back to running and swimming.

Oh ya I will add if we are in the water the boys will not get out until we do.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles swims about an hour in the ocean before he gets tired. If the water is calmer (lake or pool) he will jump in and out of swimming for about 90 minutes. He loves the water!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our one year old swims in the pool for about 30 minutes before she has had enough. I try to keep her swimming constantly by fetching from one end to the other. When she gets tired, she heads to the steps on her own. 

I am jealous of everyone else's access to big open water. I don't have anywhere like that safe for Ellie to swim. We live in a county in Florida considered to be the shark bite capitol of the world. We also have a place in the Everglades, but there you have to be worried about gators and pythons!! Last time we were down there was a five foot gator in the drainage pipe near the trash cans. Basically, anywhere in Florida you have water, you probably have gators. I will not risk our baby girl, we will stick to the pool .


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I guess they can swim for a lot longer than I would have guessed. I wasn't necessarily concerned about her safety, but I never really knew how long a dog would/can swim continuously.

Going back to the lake tomorrow for some more swim time!

Nate


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby will typically do 5 minutes at a time, get out for a shake then back in again


----------

